# My new Fox



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

My new foxes are fab .... thanks Jo  

they are very fast tho and wont let me get good photos .....
black Fox









Black Fox again









Choc was just too quick .....


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

lol yes it takes lots of trys to get a photo of them and ,many bum shoots too :lol:

There new home looks fantastic, getting spoilt allready. Glad your happy with them.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they look lovely in their nice new home


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Ooo! Lucky! Fox is prettiest on black!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

the black one is naughty she jumped out of my hand and ran behind the cupboard ... i got her back tho and she is happily climbing in her cage ... will have to give her a feisty name


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

are you going to have another try for a pic of the choc one?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

yes im going to have a go tomorrow at taking pics as my daughter has choir tonight so going to have my hands full


----------



## Mels (Sep 29, 2012)

Oooh they look pretty, such big ears and love the contrast between the belly and body colour


----------

